# Barony Beach - Pics of new pool area at Garden Units



## TravlinDuo (Apr 30, 2012)

The new pool, children's water pad, fire pit and cooking areas were opened Saturday, April 21st.  Here are a few pics:


----------



## amycurl (Apr 30, 2012)

Those pics look great! It's amazing how quickly it all came together since we were there at the very end of February!


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 30, 2012)

Looks beautiful!  Thanks for the pics.


----------



## ScubaKat (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks for the pics!  The pool looks great!  It sure did not look like that when we were there last month.  Makes me want to go back..


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Ocean Watch Serenety Pool*

Looks great, a little further along than the pool up the coast at Ocean Watch. Wasn't able to get much closer as the area was roped off.


----------



## Whirl (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks for the pics...Is there a slide? I thought that was in the proposed plans, but I didn't see it in the plans.  

Thanks!


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks for sharing your pictures.  Now thats  100% quality.


----------



## TravlinDuo (Apr 30, 2012)

The slide is still under construction; target completion date is early June.  The picture with the adirondack chairs shows the steps one will take to start down the slide.  If you look at the right side of the first picture posted, you'll see a white wall - behind the wall is the slide construction area.  It appeared that all left to complete was installation of the slide tube and the finishing touches.

It's also somewhat hard to see in the pic, but they installed marble counters in the outdoor cooking area, 2 weatherproofed TV screens and sinks in addition to the six grills.


----------



## TravlinDuo (Apr 30, 2012)

here's another pic to better show the placement of the slide.


----------



## Whirl (May 1, 2012)

OK...I thought that was it, but didnt see the actual slide. Thanks so much for the additional picture...It is clear now. 

We haven't been back in several years  ( we cant resist the urge to try new places!) and we are  definitely  ( I think  ) going next summer.  We will need a cheap beach week  next summer after a few pricey trips between now and then. My kids LOVE the slide, so this will really be fantastic. We ahve been to Marco ISland 3 times and love the similar amenities so we are very excited they are at Barony now. 

For us, this is a HUGE upgrade for this resort and will keep it a top choice among the HHI resorts...not to start that debate again


----------



## dmiller1 (May 1, 2012)

*Great Pics!*

We will be at Barony May 26 - June 2nd.  The new area looks great.  We are looking forward to the firepit.


----------



## SOS8260456 (May 1, 2012)

Beautiful pictures. I love that BBQ area.  Do most Marriott's have BBQ area's that nice?


----------



## chalee94 (May 1, 2012)

you guys are killing me.

i stayed at surfwatch in 2010 and loved it.  i just booked grande ocean for this fall a few days ago.  now i want to try barony...


----------



## brigechols (May 1, 2012)

These pictures are amazing! There is a trip to Barony in our future.....


----------



## tmoscola (May 1, 2012)

The new area looks very nice. It will def keep Barony in the running for future trips to HHI.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 1, 2012)

This may help make the garden view units more attractive for those exchanging in. This is usually the units that exchangers are assigned to. It makes it more of a resort in to itself when separated somewhat from the main section.


----------



## CAROLW (May 2, 2012)

Is there bar/grill near the new pool...I don't see it in the pics


----------



## tlwmkw (May 2, 2012)

No bar, but new grill area.  The pool bar is down at the main pool by the ocean.

tlwmkw


----------



## SueDonJ (May 2, 2012)

Marriott has also re-furbed the pool bar/grille in the oceanfront area of Barony - they've constructed a new, bigger building that sits dead center between the two buildings on "this" side of the pool (where the old pool bar/grille sat on "that" side.  )  I haven't been there to see it completed yet, but here's an older post with pictures of the ongoing construction that were placed on Barony's Facebook page.


----------



## triem (May 2, 2012)

Susan,

Thanks for the great info and pics. We plan to go back to Barony in the near future.


----------



## AMJ (May 2, 2012)

Thanks for the pictures. We will be there in July.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (May 2, 2012)

Really love the new pool area. I think this adds alot to the overal facility to have more pool options for guests. Marriott is usually pretty good about pool size compared with occupancy.


----------



## TravlinDuo (May 2, 2012)

*add'l pics - new bar/grill at ocean pool*


----------



## SueDonJ (May 2, 2012)

TravlinDuo said:


> {oceanfront pool bar/grille pics}



Oh, I just love how that looks!  We'll be at SurfWatch for a couple weeks later this month, can't wait to walk up to Barony and see it all in person.  Then in September we'll be at Barony - I'll try to remember to post an invite to anyone who'll be in the area and wants to stop by for a visit.  Thanks so much for all the pics!


----------



## tschwa2 (May 4, 2012)

Everything looks great.  Is the garden pool heated?


----------



## aka Julie (May 4, 2012)

tschwa2 said:


> Everything looks great.  Is the garden pool heated?



No, unfortunately.  Since we own silver season, all these improvements mean very little to us since it's usually too cold to go swimming when we're there (and we own garden units).  Paying for it with our MF, but can't take advantage of the pool improvements.  Guess we'll have to be content with just looking at it.


----------



## tschwa2 (May 4, 2012)

That's too bad.  We like to go to HHI during Spring break and since exchangers usually end up in Garden view, I thought this would be ideal.  Oh well.  At least the grilling area looks nice too.


----------



## aka Julie (May 4, 2012)

tschwa2 said:


> That's too bad.  We like to go to HHI during Spring break and since exchangers usually end up in Garden view, I thought this would be ideal.  Oh well.  At least the grilling area looks nice too.



The outside pool by the check-in building is heated.  It also houses the Marketplace, spa, exercise room, and an indoor pool.  It's about a 1-2 minute walk from the gardenview buildings depending on which one you are located.


----------



## Kelly&Sean (Jun 5, 2012)

Has the waterslide opened yet?


----------



## Whirl (Jun 5, 2012)

Kelly&Sean said:


> Has the waterslide opened yet?



Looks like it, founds this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B0BDrmk8jgc
It's not the best video (shaky) but you can definitely see the slide well.


----------



## MTUSA (Jun 5, 2012)

We were there last week and the waterslide is now open mid-morning till 5pm with a lifeguard.  The new upgrades really enhance the overall property.  Great new bar/grill structure by the ocean pool with covered open air tables and bar seating.  Lots of oceanside guests were making the trek over to the gardenside for the new waterslide and kid's water feature areas.  The new gardenside pavilion is beautiful with gas grills, tables, HDTVs, ping pong, and foosball.  Also there are more scheduled activities on the gardenside now including live music and firepit smores on various days.  Very nice enhancements!


----------



## Whirl (Jun 6, 2012)

MTUSA said:


> We were there last week and the waterslide is now open mid-morning till 5pm with a lifeguard.  The new upgrades really enhance the overall property.  Great new bar/grill structure by the ocean pool with covered open air tables and bar seating.  Lots of oceanside guests were making the trek over to the gardenside for the new waterslide and kid's water feature areas.  The new gardenside pavilion is beautiful with gas grills, tables, HDTVs, ping pong, and foosball.  Also there are more scheduled activities on the gardenside now including live music and firepit smores on various days.  Very nice enhancements!




The more I hear, the more bummed I am that we are not going to go there this year. Thanks for the reports!


----------



## jazzeah (Jun 13, 2012)

we are going there starting July 6.  Does anyone have a map of the property?  I want to request ocean view but probably not get it


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Jun 13, 2012)

jazzeah said:


> we are going there starting July 6.  Does anyone have a map of the property?  I want to request ocean view but probably not get it





Oceanview at Barony is the same as tree view.  I'm confident you'll get that, lol.   

Enjoy your stay there  



.


----------



## Whirl (Jun 14, 2012)

jazzeah said:


> we are going there starting July 6.  Does anyone have a map of the property?  I want to request ocean view but probably not get it



Technically, there is no "ocean view" designation at Barony.....just OCEANSIDE, as deeded, but referred to as  COURTYARD VIEW on the Marriott website.

Otherwise, there is OCEANFRONT and GARDEN, as you probably know.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 14, 2012)

Whirl said:


> Technically, there is no "ocean view" designation at Barony.....just OCEANSIDE, as deeded, but referred to as  COURTYARD VIEW on the Marriott website.
> 
> Otherwise, there is OCEANFRONT and GARDEN, as you probably know.



+1

We were at SurfWatch last week and took a walk up to Barony - the whole place looks FANTASTIC!  What great improvements they've made to both pool areas!  Can't wait for our trip in September, I think Don's already picked out his new favorite bar stool for the MLB day games that week.


----------



## jme (Jun 14, 2012)

*changes...*

Walked over the various Barony improvements a couple days ago, and they are quite nice. Especially like the new Bar & Grill at oceanfront area of phase II (oceanside/oceanfront). Already a crowded and popular place......there were only a few available chairs at the counter......nice TV's, great vibe. Food smelled great. 

The Garden section re-make includes a unique twist for Marriott-------a sand area around the major pool (in-between bldgs and pool), upon which sits all the chaise lounge chairs to simulate a beachside sunning area.  That's pretty cool. Might make the pool bottom a bit more sandy, we'll have to see what guests say about that. Didn't notice foot showers, but they're probably there. 

Altho I like the total Garden section re-make with the great zero-entry pool, kids' pool/play area, slide, grill/fireplace, fire pit, etc., to me it makes the whole area seem much smaller, since all of that was forced in. Of course, that was inevitable when you add so much. I'm glad they added the various features, but it seems a lot less "open" and airy than before. Given the option, I'd still pick the new changes, though. Just sayin'. 

Nice job Marriott!!! It's great to know that ongoing improvements have always been a major part of each and every resort in the system.


----------



## jme (Jun 23, 2012)

*New poolside experiment at Barony Garden section*

I decided to post a few pics of what I think are, imho, the defining changes to the poolside experience at the Barony Garden section which were not addressed in previous photos. To my knowledge, the changes are unique to the Marriott resorts in that the "beach sand experience" (my words) is being installed in an attempt to simulate what that section is missing, i.e., proximity to the ocean. 

If you'll notice, the plentiful number of chaise lounge chairs are all sitting on beach sand, and it's immediately adjacent to the buildings, and separates the buildings from the pool. That's a first, and I find it a fascinating concept. Some may find that sufficient enough to skip the walk to the ocean. Doubtful, maybe, but still pretty original. At least it's an enhancement that gets some sand between your toes in an otherwise somewhat-removed location.


----------



## Whirl (Jun 23, 2012)

hmmm. can't say i am thrilled about the sand at the pool. love the beach, but i hate tracking sand about when its time to leave the beach. thanks for the great shots, though.


----------

